# kids and pack goats



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

My kids love going for hikes but never wanted to go overnight after seeing my backpack loaded. Even my DH who has never packed did not look to happy. I started to train my lab cross puppy to be my only hiking pal when the kids asked about 4H. I told them they could do dairy goat if they did pack goats to. Well they love it. I can now start planning future hiking trips with my family. 

We

W


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a problem with my last post. Oh well I can not post pics from my black berry. I have this great pic of the kids and there pack goat group. If any one out there would let me send them the pic in email then post it for me that would be great!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

What a great way to get the family outdoors!

You can e-mail the pics to me and I can post them for you--
[email protected]


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Here they are! 









You are welcome! I hope there was only one pic because that's all I got.


----------

